# WTB Omega 1337 17 jewel movement or watch



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

As above to rescue a very nice 120m Calypso I have with a NFG movement. Complete watches considered - preferably the ugliest, most damaged case and dial but with a great movement to keep the costs down!

Thanks y'all


----------

